# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Hot Shot Players on Electric Mando?

## Miltown

So I've got a new electric mandolin, and I need some inspiration. Anyone have any videos of well-known mando players on electrics, like this clip of Sam Bush?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hgLtl1gUes

----------


## StuartE

Jason Anick

----------

Londy, 

Pittsburgh Bill

----------


## Barry Wilson

Andrew Hendryx really shreds too

----------


## Charles E.

I don't know how well known Jimi Hocking is but he is fun to watch. He can play as fast as the bluegrassers......

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Charles E.

Also listen to any recordings you can of the great Tiny Moore of Bob Wills and The Texas Playboys band. Hot stuff.

----------


## Londy

Yeah Jimi is amazing...he has some stuff on YouTube. Check that out.

----------


## journeybear

Jimmy Ryan of Blood Oranges, Cheri Knight, now solo
Jeff Bird of Cowboy Junkies

Look through the rock songs w/ mando thread, posts #225-227. Get back to us in a few months.  :Wink:

----------


## mrmando

U Srinivas 
U Rajesh
Armandinho Macedo 
Jamie Masefield 
Isaac Eicher

----------

Jess L.

----------


## journeybear

Do they have to be well-known? Or do you just want to hear some shredding?

I'm working on something else, but here's something from my old band. Brief solo at 2:30.Me, I like the two-fret bends after the choruses.  :Mandosmiley: 



That's not the take selected for the album, but it shows some of my (ahem) moves. For learning purposes, only.  :Grin: 

Seems the audio file from the CD is too large.  :Confused:  Oh well!  :Frown:

----------


## jefflester

> Jeff Bird of Cowboy Junkies

----------


## John Rosett

Johnny Gimble: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09WMbnym2vo

----------


## John Rosett

Randy Elmore: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-kXZI7q9vM

----------


## JeffD

> Also listen to any recordings you can of the great Tiny Moore of Bob Wills and The Texas Playboys band. Hot stuff.


That's who I was going to bring up. Yes.

There is a recording, (I can't find), of Asleep at the Wheel with Marty Stuart on electric mandolin. Sublime.

----------


## journeybear

Speaking of Cowboy Junkies, their appearance on the old Jimmy Fallon show nearly five years ago is what got me hip to Jeff Bird. Great tone, just a commanding aural presence. Since he's sitting down, upstage, the camera man seems a bit unsure where this big sound is coming from. Surely it couldn't be from this little instrument?  :Confused:  Can't seem to find it anywhere other than this Shanghai site. Not the best quality.

http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/QidLDq2l1mk

----------


## R.Daniel

A lot of possibilities are showed here:




Mainly for 4/5 strings, but it´s still ok for a
 8 string.

----------


## Miltown

> That's who I was going to bring up. Yes.
> 
> There is a recording, (I can't find), of Asleep at the Wheel with Marty Stuart on electric mandolin. Sublime.


That's along the lines of what I was thinking about**: big-name players who almost always play acoustics playing an electric (I'd love to hear Marty Stuart on an electric, btw, and I can imagine it's sublime.)

For example, Thile on an electric? Dawg? Dare I ask, Bill Monroe?  :Wink:  (And yeah, I've seen that clip of him on electric guitar.)

Also, I'm interested in hearing these kinds of players on solid-body electrics, as it would just be so tonally different from what they normally do. 

Another player I'd like to hear on an electric (and also to throw in a non-bluegrass guy) is Don Stiernberg--I can imagine his jazz style transferring incredibly well to an e-mando.

Btw, the above is in no way meant to communicate ingratitude for all the other posts in this thread. In other words, thanks for the videos, all, and keep them coming!  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

You gave me just about enough information - coupled with your post from seven years ago  :Disbelief:  - to find it. You couldn't find it because it's kind of misnamed.  :Wink: 



Better title, but still not enough for easy finding. Plus the album cover, for further listening:



Here to help.  :Wink:  And the whole thing is sublime, not just Marty's solo.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Miltown, 

tkdboyd

----------


## Barry Wilson

How about one of the regulars here. I never tire of Jim's playing

----------


## mrmando

> Another player I'd like to hear on an electric (and also to throw in a non-bluegrass guy) is Don Stiernberg--I can imagine his jazz style transferring incredibly well to an e-mando.


Don has a Michael Stevens e-mando, which he's used as a sideman in other people's bands. I don't think there's anything in print with Don as bandleader playing electric, although he might be one someone else's record.

----------


## mrmando

Marcos Moletta...

----------


## mrmando

Pete Martin...

----------


## mandopops

Stiernberg on his 1st album, many moons ago, Rosetta, played a Tiny style 5-string electric on 3 tunes. He choose 2 Charlie Parker tunes, Billie's Bounce & Scrapple from the Apple, and the old chestnut the title tune, Rosetta. He did a superb job on all three. I believe I have seen him pull out a 5-string live for a tune or 2 over the years. 
Joe B

----------


## AlanN

Yep to Rosetta. Still have the vinyl LP bought when it came out, 1979. That was my first intro to jazz mandolin, still holds a special place. And on the tune Rosetta, the elec. guitar solo by Tom Theabo is very great.

----------

StuartE

----------


## Django Fret

Check out Michael Kang who plays with The String Cheese Incident.  If you go to around 2:40 in this video, you'll get an idea of what he does on a 5-string:

----------

Denman John

----------


## JeffD

> And the whole thing is sublime, not just Marty's solo.


Oh yes. Its just wonderful. The whole dang album is wonderful. Will be one of the most played CDs around here for a while, now that I found it again.

----------


## Mark Seale

Paul Glasse

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> U Srinivas 
> U Rajesh


As long as we're listing great Indian players I would nominate Srinivas' student Aravind Bhargav.



Larry

----------

gtani7, 

Markus

----------


## Rick Jones

> Oh yes. Its just wonderful. The whole dang album is wonderful. Will be one of the most played CDs around here for a while, now that I found it again.


What's the name of the disc? May have to go hunting for this one ....

----------


## dwc

Matt Mundy is the musician that first turned me on to the mandolin.  This is just an incredible show:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QARwULqjYyo

Skip the goofball intro, Matt starts absolutely tearing it up at about 1:00.  Col Bruce Hampton and the Aquarium Rescue unit was just a phenomenal band that never really got that popular.

----------

gtani7, 

jazzgtrl4

----------


## Dale Ludewig

This is the Asleep at the Wheel CD:

http://www.amazon.com/Tribute-Music-...p+at+the+wheel

There's some great Tiny Moore on the Back to Back album, and Merle Haggard's A Tribute to the Best Damn Fiddle Player in the World (or something like that).  That one really has Tiny in his element doing the Bob Wills stuff.

----------


## Rick Jones

> This is the Asleep at the Wheel CD:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tribute-Music-...p+at+the+wheel


Thanks, Dale! Disc ordered, should be here tomorrow.

----------


## snowplower

Peter Mix is really great!

----------

Dave Greenspoon

----------


## Joel Glassman

Andrew Hendryx

----------


## terzinator

this one puts a smile on my face every time. Dixie hoedown.

----------


## Joel Glassman

Matt Mundy at this link--Go to the tune called "Swing". He Plays a nice solo at about 1/2 minute in.
https://archive.org/details/aru1991-02-05.sbd.flac24

----------


## lowtone2

Count me with the Tiny Moore fans.

----------


## Don Julin

Don't really consider myself a hot shot, but here is a little montage of some electric stuff from a local weekly bar gig. I truly enjoy both acoustic and electric mandolin. Each can do things that the other can not.

----------

Jordan Ramsey, 

Tom Wright

----------


## David Lewis

Noones mentioned Sam Bush? The electric wailing starts around the middle...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i81TtlaNkf8

----------


## lowtone2

> Don't really consider myself a hot shot, but here is a little montage of some electric stuff from a local weekly bar gig. I truly enjoy both acoustic and electric mandolin. Each can do things that the other can not.



 Don Julin not a hot shot??? Yes, of course Don, you are definitely a *Hot Shot*.

----------


## MandoMack

Who is the guy on Dixie Hoedown?

----------


## journeybear

I don't know him. But a bit of my brilliant amateur sleuthing reveals that he is Tony Rothrock, with Rhonda Bozikis on the keys.

If you watch this on youtube, you'll get to his channel. He plays a few instruments, all quite well.

----------


## lowtone2



----------


## Marcus CA

Since this thread was dormant for nearly six years, here are a couple that cropped up in the interim.

The fun starts at 3:28, when Sierra steps on the pedal.




The fun starts at 4:14, when Ronnie takes over.

----------


## lowtone2

Wayne Benson

----------


## doc holiday

Yes. Tiny Moore playing _Satin Doll_ with Stephane Grapelli:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAXClpqzP70


& if you ever get the chance to see Paul Glasse play "_Airmail Special_ you'll be picking your jaw up off the floor.  (lots of chatting & a little picking around the 2:25 mark)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfSRBwtxEAg

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## CES

Some great videos in this thread!

----------

